# Where to buy cheap XC colours/sets??



## JustKickOn (22 April 2012)

Evening all

Just wondering if anyone can recommend me a site where I can buy cheap, or at least reasonably priced cross country colours?? 

Mainly base layer/ hat silk I'm looking for. Wanting to get saddle cloth too, budget is around £50 pushing it for the lot... Am I being hopeful with that? 

Thanks
L


----------



## kirstyhen (22 April 2012)

www.custom-xc.com

I have a hat silk and long sleeved rugby shirt from them for about 50/60 quid.


----------



## georgiegirl (22 April 2012)

I received a set from super x country and was very pleasantly suprised!

Base layer tops and matching hatsilks come in at about £45


----------



## Rowreach (22 April 2012)

I've just ordered from Treehouse Sporting Colours £52 for hat cover and xc shirt.  Really easy to customise and lots of colours and options available.  They rang me almost instantly to confirm the order and delivery is about 2 weeks from order.


----------



## JustKickOn (22 April 2012)

Thanks all, really liking the look of custon xc, can make whatever you want essentially!  Brilliant!


----------



## dafthoss (22 April 2012)

Running top from one of those constantly closing down sports shops and a hkm numnah. Probably cost me under £30 for the lot just need to get a hat silk but I'm waiting untill he is good before then .


----------



## tinap (22 April 2012)

Nag rags, pretty cheap & daughters still looks like New after 4years!


----------



## kerilli (22 April 2012)

rash vest or running vest, rash vests on ebay are cheap. there are loads of manufacturers of cheap silks. i think you'd easily do it for under £30.


----------



## MinxGTi (22 April 2012)

GGGear are very good and cheaply priced


----------



## LansdownK310 (23 April 2012)

Put your own together... I have a fluro pink and black l/s running top (£10 ebay) with a black silk with fluro pink stars (£10 ebay). By the time you add a number bib and your body protector its really only the bottom bit of your arms you can see.


----------



## wench (23 April 2012)

Running tops are great for underneath - and they are cheap to! 

Had to admit though I have a rugby shirt done up with patterns down the arm (this was about £25)!

Cheap saddlecloth, cheap hat cover!


----------



## JustKickOn (23 April 2012)

May have gone a little over board.. custom XC now have £50 of my student loan spend on a hat cover and base layer top. I am expecting to receive some fab XC colours that will match pony's rug and saddle cloth!! Black base colour, with yellow and red stars, and a red pom pom on the hat   (I've always wanted a cover with a pom pom..) 

Better get some more shifts at work....

ETA: Justification for spending so much? They'll last as I won't be wearing them all of the time. And because they're pretty


----------

